# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Bir Milletin Öze Dönüşü: Güney Azerbaycan Milli Hareketi

## ceydaaa

İran-Irak savaşının bitmesinden kısa bir süre sonra ülke içinde, bölgede ve dünyada son derece önemli gelişmeler yaşandı. Savaş sonrası ortamında sakinleşen ortamda toplum dinç kafayla sorunlarını ve hangi noktada olduğunu düşünmeye fırsat buldu. İşte bu dönemde İrandaki Şii İslama dayalı dini hükümetin baskıcı ve aşırı tutucu tavırları bir taraftan halkı sıkıştırmaya başladı ve bir taraftan da ülke tüm dünyadan soyutlamaya başladı. İslam cumhuriyeti aşırı tutucu yapısıyla bir taraftan halkın beklentilerini karşılamaktan ve sözünü verdiği özgürlükleri temin etmekten kaçındı bir taraftan da git gide mafyalaşan bir yapı ile halka aşırı bir ekonomik ve sosyal baskı uygulamaya başladı. Bütün bunlar zaman içinde halkın nezdinde siyasi İslam ideolojisinin itibar kaybetmesine ve yavaş yavaş dinin baskısından bıkan halkın ben Müslünamım demekten, ben İranlıyım ve ya ben Farsım ve aynı şekilde ben Türküm, ben Arapım deme noktasına itti. Yalın bir dille din duygusunun zaman içinde yerini milliyet duygusuna vermesi ile İranı bir arada tutan en önemli bağ yanı Şiilik bağı ciddi anlamda çözülmeye başladı[11].



Bu dönemde Sovyetler Birliğinin çöküşü ile iki kutuplu dünya düzeni son buldu. Kuzey Azerbaycanın bağımsızlığı, Ebülfezl Elçibeyin cumhurbaşkanı seçilip bağımsız Güney Azerbaycan ve Bütöv Azerbaycan (Birleşik Azerbaycan) söylemi ve tam da o esnada Karabağ savaşının patlak vermesi Güney Azerbaycanda büyük heyecan ve şaşkınlığa neden oldu. Hazırlıksız yakalanan ve ne yapacağını bir süre şaşıran Güney Azerbaycan toplumu doğal bir beklenti içerisinde idi; İran İslam Cumhuriyetinin Kuzeydeki kardeşlerine yardım etmesi! Fakat halkın şaşkın bakışlarının önünde İran Devleti Azerbaycan cumhuriyetine değil Ruslarla birlikte Ermenistana yardım etmekteydi ve Kuzey Azerbaycan güneyli kardeşlerinin gözü önünde ciddi kayıplar vermekte idi. Kısa bir süre sonra şaşkınlık yerini kızgınlık ve taşkınlığa bıraktı. İlk kez olarak 1992 yılının Şubat ayında Tebriz Üniversitesinin öğrencileri sokağa çıkarak bir protesto yürüyüşü düzenlediler. Protesto en sert şekilde bastırıldı ve birçok öğrenci tutuklanarak hapse atıldı.



90lı yılların başından itibaren hızla gelişen internet ve çanak anten gibi küresel bilişim araçlarının Güney Azerbaycan toplumuna özgür dünya ve özellikle de Türkiye ve Kuzey Azerbaycanı yakından izleme olanağını sunması milli öze dönüş sürecinde son derece önemli bir katkıda bulundu.



Güney Azerbaycanda milli mücadelenin közü tekrardan alevlenmişti. Azerbaycan Milli Hareketi adı ile tanınacak olan ve hızla yayılan yeni dalga kısa zamanda Güney Azerbaycanın en etkin siyasi gücü olma ve ülkenin bütün güç dengelerini alt üst etme yolunda ilerliyordu.



1905 Meşrutiyet Devrimi ile temeli atılan milli mücadele dalgalı bir süreç geçirip zaman zaman yok olmuş gibi görünse de gerçekte hiçbir zaman tamamen yok olmamıştır. Milli mücadelenin en sönük geçtiği 13251977 ve 80lı yıllarda bile Güney Azerbaycandan Şehriyar, Bulut KARAÇORLU-Sehent, Samet BEHRENGİ, Ali Rıza NABDEL-Oktay, Dr. Heyet ve Dr. Nutki gibi milli şahsiyetler çıkabilmiştir. 90lı yılların başında belirli bir aydın kesimin arasında yaşamakta olan milli mücadele yukarıda saydığımız nedenlerle Azerbaycan Milli Hareketi adı ile üniversite öğrencileri arasında hızla yayılmaya ve Aydın-öğrenci-halk zincirlemesi ile tabana inmeye başladı. Gelişmek için bütün müsait koşulları elde eden hareket 10 yıl gibi kısa sayılabilecek bir süre içinde kitlesel hareketlere neden olacak kapasiteye ulaştı.



19972001 yılları arasında reformist cumhurbaşkanı Hatemi döneminde tüm İranda yaşanan siyasi ortamın kısmi açılımı ile Azerbaycan Milli Hareketi medya atağına geçmiş ve bu dönemde yayınlanan çok sayıda kitap, dergi ve gazete ve öğrenci yayınları ile milli mefkûreli aydınlarla halkın arasında etkin bir bağ kurularak Azerbaycan Milli Hareketi önemli sayılacak bir mesafe kat etmiştir.

----------

